

Introducing Google Docs drawings - datums
http://googledocs.blogspot.com/2010/04/introducing-google-docs-drawings.html
A nice simple alternative to gliffy or a napkin.
======
elblanco
If I could connect arrows to other stuff, I'd be all set.

------
mcburton
As a heavy Omnigraffle user who is trying to migrate to Google docs I am very
excited. Unfortunately Google hasn't made it easy to embed these drawing in
documents. I'd love to see a "live" embed.

------
thehodge
I've been using this for about two or three days and apart from a few issues
(unable to create more pages, no revisions, import your own symbols) its a
fantastic v1 product and the live aspect is better than most I've tried.

------
theone
Nice and clean tool... really a big plus for freelancers discussion UI wire-
frames with clients.

------
krosaen
nice that they use svg, could put more pressure on ie / drive adoption of
chrome frame

------
mbrubeck
Such a shame it doesn't work yet in touch browsers (Android/iPhone/iPad).

------
datums
A nice alternative to gliffy/visio/omnigraffle/napkin.

